# Anyone know of a good behaviourist in Liverpool?



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I know there's google etc but it's hard to know who's good and who's not.

So thought somebody may have had some experience with some that aren't too far away from me.

I asked the vet last year and they gave me a recommendation, I called her, made an appointment, paid the cash etc. She came out for a few hours. Said she'd send a report and I was to call for a follow up in two weeks. I waited the two weeks, called, couldn't get through, spend 8 weeks calling several times every day, still nothing. Sent emails, left messages. Nothing. Got through after 8 weeks, she said she was just sitting down to write the report for me - she'd been on holiday. It arrived a week later and since then I've not managed to make contact - the Initial appointment was July of last year.

I'm not pleased, especially since it took so long to save up the cash to pay for her (I live on carers allowance of basically £50 a week, saving isn't easy).

But Bailey has some serious aggression issues when on walks so I'm going to assume I've had a bad experience and try again. And I have to be honest here, if I can't get these issues sorted I will have to have him rehomed, for quite a few reasons, but that's for a different thread.

So I'm really hoping someone knows of a good behaviourist that isn't too far from me.

Thanks.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't but didn't want to read and run. I hope you manage to find someone soon and get the issues sorted.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi , i know how you feel about being ripped off by a behaviorist, i had one come to the home to help me address issues that one of my dogs had, also promised the back up etc but never got any,the behaviourist i used was registered 
Then awhile ago i met a great dog trainer who said for me to read a book called
Control Unleashed
Its great and made me realise that alot of the probs the dog had are stress, and by reading this book i now can reconise when hes stressed and what triggers it and how to calm him, its made an amazing change in the dog in a matter of weeks,hes so much calmer(so am i), just one of his issues was screaming at other dogs in the street, now we no longer have that problem he just ignores them
Hopefully all will work out ok for you and your dog


----------



## madmaddie (Jan 21, 2009)

I cant personally recommend anyone.....but I would recommend looking at the APDT - at least you have some kind of 'recourse'.
Oops.....just remembered........a customer of ours had fantastic results from Erica Peachy. HTH

mm


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Erica peachy was the name I was gonna say,she,s based the on the wirral,hoylake I. think


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hi , i know how you feel about being ripped off by a behaviorist, i had one come to the home to help me address issues that one of my dogs had, also promised the back up etc but never got any,the behaviourist i used was registered
> Then awhile ago i met a great dog trainer who said for me to read a book called
> Control Unleashed
> Its great and made me realise that alot of the probs the dog had are stress, and by reading this book i now can reconise when hes stressed and what triggers it and how to calm him, its made an amazing change in the dog in a matter of weeks,hes so much calmer(so am i), just one of his issues was screaming at other dogs in the street, now we no longer have that problem he just ignores them
> Hopefully all will work out ok for you and your dog


Thanks, I'll check it out on amazon. Anything is worth a try. He is aggressive towards both dogs and people when on walks. I know it's that he's scared, I just don't know how to help it get over it.



madmaddie said:


> I cant personally recommend anyone.....but I would recommend looking at the APDT - at least you have some kind of 'recourse'.
> Oops.....just remembered........a customer of ours had fantastic results from Erica Peachy. HTH
> 
> mm


The behaviourist was APDT registered.



theevos5 said:


> Erica peachy was the name I was gonna say,she,s based the on the wirral,hoylake I. think


I have her website, thanks.

Does anyone know of any more?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Had a look for that book, can't find it. Amazon haven't got it, googled but the cheapest I could find was £75!!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

omg i paid about £17 for mine from there about a month ago.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If the "behaviourist" was registered with the APDT you should put in a complaint. Isn't that the whole point of the organisation? How anyone manages to run a business like this is beyond me. If I just disappeared on my pupils they would soon go elsewhere and tell all their friends. If she was going on holiday, and that is a very long holiday, she should have told you. Disgraceful!


----------



## Montelimar (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't know if you're near enough, but there's Chris Davis in Pensby who is great, runs weekly classes or will do house calls, I can pm you her details.

Or there's Kate Reevell who comes and does one-on-one sessions, I've had her out a couple of times and she's been great, very clear, very professional in how she conducts things, and she'll send you a detailed written summary of a session afterwards. Here's her website.


----------



## fulwood (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi there. I've been through a few. They ranged between £60 and £115 an hour. Looking back, my expectation was that they were going to change mine and my dogs life. They didn't and they rarely can. It's hard when you feel desperate (remember that you need time to adapt to the changes your dog's behaviour has brought that are not going to change overnight), and a dog's behaviour can settle with the passage of time and by him changing to you reaction. He can adapt his behaviour to your management of him. Only based on my experience (and individual cases are different so I'm not prescribing this view to you specifically), my advice to anyone is to read books on canine aggression and it's many types, use this forum, trawl the internet, and give yourself time (you probably don't think you have time because you're consumed with the problem), but you'll most likely still have your dog in 12 months time if you love him, regardless of whether you've spent thousands on behaviourists and not got the results you wanted, or spent nothing but learned to grow, develop and get to know your dog's problem yourself. You will have a KC good citizens club close by, or a private club close by. Going along to observe with your dog should be free, and you can pick the brains of experienced dog handlers, talk to people with dogs with the same problem, and talk to a trainer about. If you feel you really need an expert, save up and book a consultation at leahurst (liverpool university). You will not go wrong or recieve rubbish support from them.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

fulwood said:


> Hi there. I've been through a few. They ranged between £60 and £115 an hour. Looking back, my expectation was that they were going to change mine and my dogs life. They didn't and they rarely can. It's hard when you feel desperate (remember that you need time to adapt to the changes your dog's behaviour has brought that are not going to change overnight), and a dog's behaviour can settle with the passage of time and by him changing to you reaction. He can adapt his behaviour to your management of him. Only based on my experience (and individual cases are different so I'm not prescribing this view to you specifically), my advice to anyone is to read books on canine aggression and it's many types, use this forum, trawl the internet, and give yourself time (you probably don't think you have time because you're consumed with the problem), but you'll most likely still have your dog in 12 months time if you love him, regardless of whether you've spent thousands on behaviourists and not got the results you wanted, or spent nothing but learned to grow, develop and get to know your dog's problem yourself. You will have a KC good citizens club close by, or a private club close by. Going along to observe with your dog should be free, and you can pick the brains of experienced dog handlers, talk to people with dogs with the same problem, and talk to a trainer about. If you feel you really need an expert, save up and book a consultation at leahurst (liverpool university). You will not go wrong or recieve rubbish support from them.


Hi, thanks for the reply.

No, I'm not expecting results over night at all. I know it'll take time, and I'm prepared to put in that time because I do love him. I'm absolutely not expecting miracles,

Problem being in the end I need to do what's best for him, and unless I can see some light at the end of the tunnel, I have to face the fact I'm not the best owner for him.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Montelimar said:


> Don't know if you're near enough, but there's Chris Davis in Pensby who is great, runs weekly classes or will do house calls, I can pm you her details.
> 
> Or there's Kate Reevell who comes and does one-on-one sessions, I've had her out a couple of times and she's been great, very clear, very professional in how she conducts things, and she'll send you a detailed written summary of a session afterwards. Here's her website.


If you could PM me the details, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't know if it will help but I had a behaviourist out to mine about a month ago and first thing she suggested was a change of diet to all raw. If I hadn't seen it for myself I wouldn't have believed the instant change in my dog. She was calmer from day one. This has made the desensitizing training that I am doing myself so much easier.
I have had lots of help from people on here about the raw diet and support through the training. People are so lovely and helpful on here.......well they have been to me anyway.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> Don't know if it will help but I had a behaviourist out to mine about a month ago and first thing she suggested was a change of diet to all raw. If I hadn't seen it for myself I wouldn't have believed the instant change in my dog. She was calmer from day one. This has made the desensitizing training that I am doing myself so much easier.
> I have had lots of help from people on here about the raw diet and support through the training. People are so lovely and helpful on here.......well they have been to me anyway.


Thanks, he's been on a full raw diet and it made him hyper beyond belief. He's on half dry half wet, or half dry half raw now. He's much calmer. I'm a big fan of the raw diet though, excellent if your dog suits it. I'd not be against trying him on full raw again in future.


----------



## WolfmanUK (Apr 23, 2011)

You probably have something sorted by now, but if not try looking at a lady in Liverpool called Julie. She has a web www.problempaws.co.uk and she is a professional behaviourist, insured and backed by COAPE.

All I can tell you is Julie is professional and very supportive, not like those that have taken your money and hidden away. Julie will be there right through the process and she's all about helping the dog no matter how small or big the problem is.

Take a look at her web, chat to her and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Dr Paul Boland (Sep 6, 2018)




----------

